# 7th grade reading



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

can anyone recommend a list of books at or around 7th grade reading level? my foster child is struggling in reading and he will be doing extra reading to catch up this summer.

he really likes sports, basketball in particular, animals and stories about kids his own age.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

The Redwall series. Every kid I know loves this series. We borrowed some of the audiobooks from the series for traveling and even dh & I liked them. 

Other favorites here are Hank the Cowdog, and Magic Treehouse, But Magic Treehouse would probably be too young for him.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

The Percy Jackson and the Olympians series. In the first book the hero is 12 and by the last book he is 16. Both my 15 yr old and my just turned 11 yr old loved these books. While the stories are totally modern day fiction, there's a lot of Greek mythology woven into them.

The My Name is America series are books like the Dear America series, only with boys as the main characters, written in diary form.

The Artemis Fowl series, A Series of Unfortunate Events, The Once and Future King (Arthurian Legend, what kid doesn't like that?), Huck Finn and Tom Sawyer.

And then of course there is going to the library and pointing him at the sports section or the animal section and just letting him pick the books that look most interesting to him at the moment. My 11 yr old often does this. He will not look up a specific book, just the general section he wants, then go and look at all the books in that section and pick a few.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Gary Paulson has a few great reads that will draw any kid into the story! _Hatchet_ is about a boy surviving alone, and a series of books about a young frontier boy--we have the complete series in one book called '_Tucket's Travels_'.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Is your child in a higher grade but needs something on or about the 7th grade level? If he is in the 7th grade and is struggling, I would not frustrate him further by having him read on the 7th grade level...You need to find things of high interest but of easy reading level. Someone mentioned Gary Paulson...The book Hatchet is especially appealing for boys. Kids like reading about survival. Another one that is relatively high interest and easy is Scott O'Dell's Island of the Blue Dolphin, though its central character is a girl. (Some boys balk because of that). Old Yeller is a fantastic story of a boy about that age back in the late 1800s in Texas. It's not too difficult, and I don't know any kid who could read that book who wouldn't get turned on by reading after that. (Have Kleenex ready.) Sterling North's Rascal is excellent but it would be a challenge for someone who struggles...about a Wisconsin boy and his adopted pet raccoon in the early 20th century. Shiloh by Naylor is good, especially if he struggles. A single Shard is an interesting story about a boy who becomes a pottery apprentice in Korea centuries ago. The author is (I believe...Park). Someone earlier mentioned the Redwall series. They are good, but I personally think they are too lengthy and challenging for someone who struggles in reading. Also, fantasy isn't everyone's "cup of tea". You might want to give "The Great Brain" series by Fitzgerald a shot. They are about boys in a boarding school out west and their pranks, and such. Entertaining. Hope these might give you some ideas. If your community has a summer reading program, through the public library, you could encourage your child to participate. Your youth department librarians are a font of knowledge regarding what books are popular, easy, about subject matter, etc. Summer school programs (offered through school) are IMO "iffy". It depends on the instructor. If you find one to his liking and they keep it light and fun, and your child wants to participate, I'd say go for it, but too often summer school becomes almost a "punishment" and the instructor might trample any desire to improve your kid has. You don't want to make participation unpleasant. There are also good (easier) books that might help him improve skills, that do not have anything to do with animals, but have him consider The Great Gilly Hopkins, Pinballs, Charley Skedaddle, Series of Unfortunate Events, Worst Christmas Pageant Ever, Cricket in Times Square, etc. If he is nearing 7th grade, you have to be careful that he doesn't perceive that he is reading "baby stuff". That will have a negative effect on his perception of reading and school in general. Good luck...If you need more suggestions, I can suggest other books, but don't want to bore everyone here. You can PM me. Good luck, and I wish you and him, well.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

thanks for all the replies.

he just finished 7th grade. i hoped to get him to grade level before next year. may not happen thought. he has been grounded since the previous report card had a big fat "f."

he was okay with the idea of reading extra books at first but is now refusing to read anything even if it means he has to be grounded all summer. it may have started when he had trouble with a 7th grade book, only made it to page 10 before quitting. he will choose very easy readers thinking he can get out of it that way.

he is a stubborn child but i will find something he wants badly enough before it's over.

thanks for all the suggestions!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Given that he's DECIDED he does NOT WANT TO READ ... I think you may have to resort to some trickery. 

I am a huge fan of audiobooks (I have a very long commute, and the books keep me company on the drive!) and it occurred to me that if you started him off with a few chapters of an exciting book that just jumps right into the action ... he'd be hooked on the story before he realized this was 'reading'. It's listening - yes - but the listening would help him get the idea of 'watching the story in your head', and keeping the characters straight, and all those parts of reading that have nothing to do with the letters and shapes of words but are essential to enjoying a story.

If he is really reluctant, maybe let him have the first book of a series in audio - just to get him hooked ... then the next one comes in paperback.

Or, if you're able to get him hooked after a few chapters, maybe then it's 'read a chapter, listen to two, read one more, listen to two ... ' until that book is done, and kind of wean off the audio.

If he's had enough bad experiences to decide that 'books stink' or are 'boring' or whatever, the right reader might convince him otherwise.

Audible.com has EXCELLENT audiobooks, with wonderful readers. There are samples you can listen to to get the feel of the readers' voice - stay away from anyone with a british accent if your kid isn't used to it, for instance, but anything read by Grover Gardner or Stefan Rudnicki is going to be fabulous (I think they mostly do adult fiction, but they have awesome voices).

Best of luck in the battle of the books! :hobbyhors

Edited to add: We listened to Island of the Blue Dolphin on a car trip once, we borrowed it on tape from the library! You may find a good selection of books on tape (or cd) at your library, too - not everyone has portable audio devices.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The most important thing is don't making reading punishment. He'll end up hating reading all of his life. You need to get creative and show him how much 'fun' he's missing out on. 

Take him to a Barnes and Nobel or Books-A-Million and show him how he can go on trips to any place on earth, or to the stars; how he can be transformed into a world of science fiction; or how he can go back in time; how he can visit movie stars on a movie set; etc., etc., etc. -- all whenever he wants to, just by reading! 

Be sure and don't do this at a library where he needs to be quiet and reserved; you want to both be able to get really excited! Go to a really LARGE bookstore (it will help him to visualize all the potential there) and then show him all that's available and how he will be actually transported to the story as he reads. Show him how to use his imagination as he reads and how reading isn't a dull thing you do for school; but rather something exciting.

Make it a time of just you and him. Take him to lunch before going to the bookstore and make it just a really fun day and heâll be more open, relaxed, and not feel youâre pushing or manipulating him.

Once you get him excited about reading, you'll be amazed at the quick progress he will make!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

thank you, that is good advice. i looked at it as bargaining- he gets what he wants (off grounding) and i get what i want (him to be a better reader and learn to love books) we work most disagreements out this way and it mostly works.

it's interesting that fh mentioned audio books. the last few weeks of school his teacher let him listen to books on tape and he really enjoyed them and got 90+ on the test. he said he would do his book reports if he could listen to all of them. if he listens he has excellent recall and comprehension, can pass the tests and write about what he read

he does have a small learning disability with words in general. he has a hard time describing what he sees and often ends up saying "that thing" instead. as a baby, he was slow to start talking. and he has this problem reading. i don't mean to imply that he is slow however, he's really quite bright and funny.

the problem with the audio books is that when he gets to high school in a couple of years he will be expected to read everything. 

i didn't really mean for this thread to end up as a discussion of his problems but your advice has been very helpful. thanks!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I agree that he's going to need to learn how to read _and_ comprehend what he reads. If he doesn't, he's going to have a very difficult time in high school and get discouraged. 

Maybe compromise; let him listen to audio-books and follow along with the book itself. It just might help him to not only ignite an interest in reading, but help him in the area of comprehension and being able to better recognize how words come together to express a complete thought.

Take it from someone who's been there, when you dealing with learning disabilities, there's no universal magic bullet. What works for one won't work for you. You just have to keep trying different things and different approaches until you hit upon that one 'key' that opens the door where things fall into place. 

But boy, in the meantime it sure can be frustrating and you sometimes wonder how in the world you're both doing to do it! I'm convinced it's whole lot harder on the parent than the children most of the time...LOL. Just keep persevering and don't be afraid to think outside-the-box as far as you need to. When you do, it'll come and usually with something you least expected and wondered why in the world you didn't think of that before! Best wishes and keep us posted on how he's doing. I for one, look forward to hearing about his progress.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

karen, i'm going to try that- letting him follow along with the audio book. now, i just have to drag him into the library. you'd think i was taking him to the pits of h-e- double hocky sticks. lol!!

i know if i can just get him to enjoy one book he'll be hooked.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

seeing as y'all have been so helpful i have another question...

he said he'll read books if he can choose them. that's fine with me. but what he chooses are books that are way below grade level, have only a few pages and what i consider almost beginning reader books with lots of pictures, etc. in his way of thinking he can get out of the deal easier.

so, should i insist he read at least close to grade level or give him slack in hopes he will get interested?


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I would set up some kind of system where he has some say, but his options are limited. You can then see that he is being challenged. Once he successfully reads the requirement, then he chooses the next entirely based on what he wants to read. When he has done so, give him his choice of two or three more challenging offerings once again, and have him repeat this procedure. He's trying to pull your chain alright. Stay on top of it! Key thing is he won't be so unwilling if he can just find the books that are of great interest or significance to him that are at or slightly above his reading level. You want to challenge him but not frustrate him. It's a fine line. If you have the time, you might want to read whatever books he's doing, so you can ask him questions to test his comprehension. Also have him pick from among a variety of things to do after each book...For example he could make a poster, reflecting the book, or a diorama, or a poem or a song, whatever. Require him to show what he learned from reading this book but make it fun. If you have a video camera and he can be trusted to use it, perhaps have him "make a movie" with his friends about what happened in the book. I had my students do that years ago, and they really got into it. If he has a classmate who also is a hesitant reader, perhaps they can "pair up"...not to read together as much as to compare...kind of like a small book club. They should probably be discussing the book in the presence of an adult or on video so you can "check up" on them and make sure they're not just out shooting hoops or messing around. (I was a kid once, too...and a reluctant reader as well), and I know what they'll do when they're supposed to be working on assignments. I had some students create a very simple comic book based on the ten most important events that happened in the book. You can have him write summaries, book critiques, etc. Good luck


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

the good news is he was excited about it when i told him about the recording/follow along in the book. said he could probably read the whole thing on our car trip next week (part of his problem is impatience with the time it take s to read stuff)

then he got mad at me later and said he wasn't going to read until i let him off grounding. lol!! reminded him that is another case of cutting off his nose to spite his face.

we will give it a try. also offered him a reward if he completed what i want over the summer.


----------



## Cece6 (Feb 21, 2009)

Read aloud to him.Hes not to old.I read Were the Red fern grows aloud and had the whole family listening by mid book.
I read aloud all the time to my kids.And even the 21yo comes in to listen.Right now Im reading the Harry Potter books(we are behind the times here) and both my 8yo and my 16yo loves to listen.16yo hasnt picked up a book all year.He went through a reading jag last year and now he is just tired of reading for awhile i guess.
Seriously, if he is that resistant to reading he may need a tutor.Reading problems only escalate they dont just resolve themselves by forced reading.He may be finding it just too exhausting to get through a book.Its not good on the self esteem either to have unresolved reading problems and noone can understand the struggles that he is facing.
My number 2 son had tracking problems, he could read but couldnt stay on the line he was reading and would skip around, then he couldnt understand what he read and would get very frustrated.We started using a card to help him stay focused on the single sentences.A little problem like that can make reading very unpleasant. Just a thought.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

He sounds like a very bright boy. He's got being a 'weasel' down to an art form....LOL! Pretty creative how he tries to bargain with you. He sounds so much like my son. We keep saying our son is either going to be a famous lawyer or a used car salesman!

Here's my 2 cents. I don't believe negotiating with children is the way to go; but in this case, it might be your 'key' to at least get the ball rolling. Sometimes negotiation is just the thing to spark the flame. But you be the one to make the deals on your terms. Remember, however, if your going to motivate him, the deals have to be appropriate and appealing.

I'd tell him that you won't agree to his making the rules or trying to manipulate the situation (let's him know your "on" to him right from the start); however, you do see he has some valid points (gives his issues and problems a degree of validity -- which puts things more on a better keel).

Tell him this is what you're willing to do:

1. If he agrees to drop his attitude and try a little harder, you'll drop the grounding. You both will start fresh and with a clean slate. 

2. That you can see and understand that reading is hard for him. That you also see that it isn't interesting for him. That's where he needs to try harder. First step is getting interested - but that has to come from within him. (This would be the perfect time to plan a bookstore day out - make it sound fun!).

3. That since you know it's just too challenging -- _right now_ -- to read on grade level, you will agree to allow him choose books from lower grade levels; HOWEVER, you set the grade levels - say from 4th or 5th grade level up (books in this range won't have lots of pictures nor be as short - but don't tell him that. Let him just be thrilled you're agreeing to lower level reading).

4. That he can choose any books he wishes in those grade levels; as long as they are appropriate content for your family's moral or spiritual beliefs.

5. Set up a summer reading contest for him where he reads a book, does a short report (I will download a copy of an easy form from my homeschool forms book and post it later today). You set up how many books he's to read over the summer (keep it absolutely obtainable _for him_; but just slightly challenging). Have small prizes along the way, with a nice "Grand Prize" if he completes the set amount of books to read.​Whatever happens from there is a choice 'he' makes. He can't get mad at you or get an attitude when it was 'his' choice to break your agreement. By doing all the above, he sees you've gone to great lengths to actually help him; rather than just demanding or having him do it because he _must_. It opens a whole new era in his ability and attitude of reading and gives him a second chance to succeed!

By the way, although the above recommendation for "Where the Red Fern Grows" is a wonderful book, I don't think I'd start with that one -- man that book is just _way_ too sad to encourage someone to read right away...LOL!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i cannot thank y'all enough for your good, commen sense advice. i'm printing this out to keep for future reference.

karen, that is a great suggestion. he will love #1. i'll start this evening.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Does your library have a summer reading program?

Most of ours do - with prizes for kids who submit book reviews (for older kids) and such. The ones for teens (and often older kids) usually have no set book list, but it might provide the framework & encouragement to help boost him along.

Something from 'outside the family' sometimes kicks things into gear in ways that the immediate family - especially parents - just can't duplicate!

Our library reading programs are run mostly online here, maybe check your local website?


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

frazzlehead said:


> Does your library have a summer reading program?
> 
> Most of ours do - with prizes for kids who submit book reviews (for older kids) and such. The ones for teens (and often older kids) usually have no set book list, but it might provide the framework & encouragement to help boost him along.
> 
> ...


they do have one but for some reason it's only for girls. also, it's in town about 20 miles away while i work in 30 miles away in the other direction. no website for library. real small town with little money for any frill. not that a library is a frill but we have more pressing issues than a website for them.

now if i could tie reading in with playing basketball (as opposed to just reading about it) we'd have it made!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Bummer about the library! 

I found these:

http://www.scholastic.com/summerreading/
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/summerreading/

Maybe they'll be something that interests him!


----------



## BlsdMama (Dec 28, 2008)

You know most kids hate something because it's really hard, not just because they hate it.

Think about doing the thing that frustrates you the most... Do you love it? No. You hate it because it's incredibly difficult.

What he needs is an easier level and NOT to challenge himself. The reason I say this is even when they read below their reading level, often they still improve their reading skills. As it becomes easier, you'll find they will gradually work up in level naturally.

I'd shoot for the 4th-5th grade level.
Look here in the 4-6 Level:
http://www.classical-homeschooling.org/celoop/1000.html

And here:
http://www.sonlight.com/4C5.html

My DS especially loves reading off of the Sonlight lists. They do pick the most awesome books. Not only that but so many of them have boys as heroes! That's a really big deal with boys.

I'd also recommend Tree Castle Island - his favorite book of all time and maybe a promise of a camp-out when it's done?


----------



## BlsdMama (Dec 28, 2008)

marvella said:


> so, should i insist he read at least close to grade level or give him slack in hopes he will get interested?


Let him look at the Sonlight link I posted - there are pictures of the books. I know you can't judge a book by the cover  but they really have excellent books and any of them that he picks, he'll like. The library will have almost all of them and if they don't, you can always request they ILL (inter library loan) the books. Most libraries do this for free, though some have a nominal fee, usually under $1.

In other words, you choose the list, he chooses the book from the list. It's a compromise. Seriously resist the urge to make him read at level. He'll come up naturally and maybe even learn to like reading in the process.

And can I just add that someone reading out loud as a family time is an incredible bonder and really makes kids just love and adore books. There is nothing more to inspire a book than sitting under a tree reading something great. You have to remove all of his negativity towards books. Chances are he's never met a book he's liked.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When my ds was in 9th grade the students were allowed to do book reports on pucture books!!!! Ds was the ONLY one in his class to do all his reports on chapter books.

That aside, Marvella, you have an auditory learner. While he can and does learn from visual and manipulative input his main input is auditory. He can qualify for an IEP for auditory learners in which he can get his lessons and texts on tape. McGraw Hill, the biggest publishing company for school texts offers many of their texts on tape. 

I would allow him to read picture books just for fun. His main work would be the books on tape but there is no reason he can't be allowed to read picture books. We did books on tape for years. Both my kids loved them and I can follow along with a story while riding in the car or doing housework that requires both hands and visual attention.


----------

